# Glass Gardens?



## trc_pdx (Mar 22, 2004)

Seems like there used to be an outfit called Glass Gardens who sponsored a forum. They sold Milwaukie CO2 gear. Can't seem to find them on the web anymore. The guy who ran that outfit seemed quite helpful. Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Out of business.


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

i know the owner of glass gardens and he still does a little stuff, he is on iowaaquaria.com alot


----------



## troy_h (Jul 12, 2005)

We closed our doors just after Christmas last year. Maybe we were too cheap 

I still come up with some good deals occasionally which I post around, and this summer we will be dealing with water gardening again having picked up a distributorship or two for those product lines, but we'll probably not have much in the way of planted aquarium products again at least for now.


----------

